# There's a possibility...



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

This ships today:

"Your order includes the following items:

Qty. 1 44T Belt Sprocket BCD = 104 mm, black anodized
Qty. 1 20T Belt Cog ( Rohloff compatible ) mounting bolts included, black anodized
Qty. 1 Rohloff Cog Adapter"

If it works, I'll post, if not, I'll never mention it again.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll stay tuned to this thread. I hope you're right, because the last I heard from Carbon Drive Systems was:



> Frank S-CDE ✆ to me
> show details 12/23/09
> Hey Nate -
> 
> ...


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Yeah, I've heard the same from Frank...kind of a neverending push to the right from Rohloff. I feel bad for the guy, I know Rohloff is playing this kinda weird for whatever reason.

In my case, CDS and Rohloff are being essentially bypassed...the only thing I'm getting from Carbon Drive is the belt.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

2xPneu said:


> In my case, CDS and Rohloff are being essentially bypassed...


Oh, you're killing me!

Ok, I'll keep watching this thread.


----------



## Timbo (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Parts are in...hardware from a yet-to-be-named source, belt from Carbon Drive...


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

2xPneu said:


> Parts are in...hardware from a yet-to-be-named source, belt from Carbon Drive...


Ohhhh....interesting!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Interesting, indeed.

Check to see how that adapter mates up against the hub's outer seal. It should duplicate what the Rohloff cogs do. Not sure exactly what was wrong, but the first batch prototyped by CDS had an issue in this area that Rohloff took exception to. I'm curious to see if your manufacturer got this correct.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Looks cool. How will that thing handle mud?


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

RipRoar said:


> Looks cool. How will that thing handle mud?


My thoughts exactly...I've got to get back to the manufacturer on that one. I assumed there would be ports to channel out the mud, and I see...nothing!

OTT the machining is flawless as I would expect.

Nate, it looks like the seal mating is correct, the flange diameter is within .0015" of a Rohloff cog, and the flange length is exactly the same measured with a micrometer.

The mud thing bugs me though, I won't install it until I get that cleared up.

Edit...the mfr got back with me...this is their first iteration of the drive system and they're working on the mud issue. I'm going to use the system as is, give them feedback, and get the next generation for nothing. I can live with that deal.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

What frame will you use to be able to slip that in ?


A hardtail owner curious about that too.....


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

fokof said:


> What frame will you use to be able to slip that in ?
> 
> A hardtail owner curious about that too.....


Lenz Milk Money


----------



## Chriffer (Aug 18, 2005)

I am interested in this. I might have to put a hole in a frame though. The Rohloff lack of enthusiasm tricked me into not planning ahead on the belt drive. I expected it to be years off. Another cool thing to think about buying. This innovation is starting to annoy me!


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

What's it been? Three+ years since this was announced at Interbike?

Rohloff had a belt driven bike at Sea Otter in April of '08. But it was using CDS's original 8-pitch belt and a custom made, one-off sprocket. It was right about that time CDS got together with Gates and switched up to the current 11mm/tooth belt.

My Mrazek elevated chainstay bike, which I intended to use a belt on, is happily cranking on a chain and I'm not sure the width of the belt is going to clear the stays, anyway.

Bit of a bummer this is all taking so long.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> My Mrazek elevated chainstay bike, which I intended to use a belt on, is happily cranking on a chain and I'm not sure the width of the belt is going to clear the stays, anyway.


I hear you on that...I really have nothing to gain by going to a belt except the fact that I want to do it. The chain is working fine...it's definitely dirtier and a little heavier but it always works. I'm not sure that will be the case with a belt.

My belt setup is custom made with a 58.6mm chainline; this to be able to get a bigger chainring set farther out as the Carbon Drive 39t chainring and the 20t Rohloff cog combined with the shortest belt (113t) will not work with the MM as the stays are too short. There's no room on the frame for the next biggest chainring from CD (46t) so I'm using a 44t, and I'll still have to grind away a bit of the frame for clearance for the chainring, it'll also be really tight in the rear for the belt clearing the seatstay as the chainline brings the cog to within 2mm of the dropout. This is a long way of saying you can probably make it work with the Mrazek if you're willing to take the trouble.

Is it worth it? If it works, which there's no guarantee, I think it'll be a lot of fun. And it's also fun going through the process anyway.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

When are you going to reveal the manufacturer? Are they going to have production stuff, or is just a a custom deal? Pricing similar to the CDP pricing?

Very Interested!
Mark


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

bikeny said:


> When are you going to reveal the manufacturer? Are they going to have production stuff, or is just a a custom deal? Pricing similar to the CDP pricing?
> 
> Very Interested!
> Mark


I wasn't sure if the company wanted me to post anything, but as of now it's no problem...

http://www.philwood.com/products/new/

They were/are great to work with and the work is as perfect as you'd expect from Phil. Not sure what the retail pricing will be, they actually machined a prototype chainring (no teeth, sized spacers to determine clearance) to see what would work on the MM; once I determined a 58.6mm chainline they made it.

Just don't know how the mud clearing will work.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Ah, shoot. That's just a quick drive down highway 880 for me.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Speedub.Nate said:


> Ah, shoot. That's just a quick drive down highway 880 for me.


You'll be belting the Mrazek very soon.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

2x I think that SurfHenk used commercially available parts (g-boxx.com) when he put a belt drive on his Rohloff commuter: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=557079&highlight=belt.

Tim


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

It works...x post to the 29er forum...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6528780#post6528780


----------



## arsinisa (Jan 15, 2010)

Has anyone else ordered Rohloff Belt cog from Phil Wood? How long did it take to process the order? I made my order on last week on January but still after several polls they have not been able to send me one.


----------

